# Songs with positive lirics



## Alchemist (Mar 26, 2011)

I have always loved rock & roll, heavy metal and stuff, but that was cause I could relate with depressive and angry lirics and sound. I decided to suround my self with as much positivity as possible, so recently I´m listening just positive music.

Its not easy to find, but these few songs helped me trough tough times, just a few for now.


















Looking back, songs like these looked so lame to tough guy like me, who likes Pantera and Metallica.

Recommend some of yours please! I will also update the list.


----------



## jsgt (Jun 26, 2011)

Whenever I fall into a slump, listening to this song helps.


----------



## Alchemist (Mar 26, 2011)

jsgt said:


> Whenever I fall into a slump, listening to this song helps.


I love the song! And more or less I live by it, even though I never heard it before. Thanks for posting!

We need collection of songs like this to isten every day.

Please, people, post more!


----------



## SPC (May 14, 2011)




----------



## Alchemist (Mar 26, 2011)

SPC said:


>


Great one too! I´ve never heard of this artist, he is new in my music collection.

One more from me:


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

Anything by "Amber Pacific"


----------



## Alchemist (Mar 26, 2011)

Donnie in the Dark said:


> Anything by "Amber Pacific"


Great band, I cant believe I never heard them.

I like this one too


----------



## bigcat1967 (Apr 20, 2010)

Anything from Van Halen - that gets me going...


----------



## shyguy101 (Feb 20, 2011)

eminem i'm not afraid, always feel inspired after hearing some of those lyrics


----------



## Alchemist (Mar 26, 2011)

One of my favorite bands, unfortunately with out much positive lyrics. This song is exception:


----------



## cousin corona (Jun 13, 2011)




----------



## Alchemist (Mar 26, 2011)

It´s amazing...


----------



## camtrol (Sep 29, 2010)

The Spirit Of Radio by Rush always seems like a very positive tune to me. Plus it has me bouncing around the room every time. You can't do much better than that.


----------



## kippan (Jun 4, 2011)

:boogie


----------



## Alchemist (Mar 26, 2011)




----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

> I will not be pushed
> I will not be stamped defiled
> I will not be crushed
> I am not your only child
> ...


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

I always liked this one.


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

Awesome songs guys


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

Also, "Life" by OLP.

"Life, is waiting for you- its all messed up but we'll survive...."


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

> I let go of the world
> I let go of the light
> Then I fell towards memories of the dead
> To the blackness I fell
> ...


----------



## officetechsp (Jun 8, 2011)

Ok im a big rock fan but lately ive found Katy Perry fireworks is a great song check it out puts a smile on my face


----------



## Alchemist (Mar 26, 2011)

White Stripes


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

_Don't let no one, noooo one get you down&#8230;
cuz if they do, if they do
i'll be around&#8230;

I want you near, standing here by my side
So my dear wipe those tears from your eyes&#8230;_


----------



## AgBjBeAF (Jul 8, 2011)

Well, this one. It's just lovely. 



> _Like the sunrise in the morning, life is dawning
> Move on
> How I treasure every minute
> Being part of it, being in it
> With the urge to move on_


----------



## artandis (Jun 5, 2011)

Emiliana Torrini- Big Jumps

My best happy song.


----------



## kippan (Jun 4, 2011)

The Toasters//"Don't Let the *******s Grind You Down"


----------



## Alchemist (Mar 26, 2011)

imagine...


----------



## Alchemist (Mar 26, 2011)

http://youtu.be/jx1cTI0tUtI

I listened this one live few days ago by some cover band. Uplifting!


----------



## SquishieTheTurtle (Jul 26, 2011)

f**king perfect, by p!nk


----------



## Alchemist (Mar 26, 2011)

really, ****ing perfect song!!


----------



## Alchemist (Mar 26, 2011)

Great message before the song!


----------



## 266x (Jun 30, 2011)

make you feel that way - blackalicious





 = actual music video

what a great song.


----------



## DreamyDove (Dec 8, 2009)

266x said:


> make you feel that way - blackalicious


I'm liking that one ;p...






This song makes me feel so happy and the video is so cute, and funny, you can't help but to smile...  .......... (Junior Senior "Move Your Feet")


----------



## Scarlet Tanager (Jun 17, 2011)

I know she's for little girls, but I just can't help it.


----------



## Alchemist (Mar 26, 2011)




----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)




----------



## Cat Montgomery (Jul 31, 2011)




----------



## jallajallaping (Aug 3, 2011)

Good thread.. I'd like to listen to new artists but I often don't have a clue what to search for.

Iron Maiden - Wildest Dreams








> I'm Gonna Organise Some Changes In My Life
> I'm Gonna Exorcise The Demons Of My Past
> I'm Gonna Take The Car And Hit The Open Road
> I'm Feeling Ready To Just Open Up And Go!
> ...


----------



## jallajallaping (Aug 3, 2011)

I love this... great music, lyrics and beautiful nature shots

Kid Rock - Born Free


----------



## AM1432 (Aug 27, 2011)

Fleetwood Mac~ Don't Stop Thinking About Tomorrow

If you wake up and don't want to smile,
If it takes just a little while,
Open your eyes and look at the day,
You'll see things in a different way.

Don't stop, thinking about tomorrow,
Don't stop, it'll soon be here,
It'll be, better than before,
Yesterday's gone, yesterday's gone.

Why not think about times to come,
And not about the things that you've done,
If your life was bad to you,
Just think what tomorrow will do.

Don't stop, thinking about tomorrow,
Don't stop, it'll soon be here,
It'll be, better than before,
Yesterday's gone, yesterday's gone.

All I want is to see you smile,
If it takes just a little while,
I know you don't believe that it's true,
I never meant any harm to you.

Don't stop, thinking about tomorrow,
Don't stop, it'll soon be here,
It'll be, better than before,
Yesterday's gone, yesterday's gone.

Don't you look back,
Don't you look back.


----------



## Alchemist (Mar 26, 2011)

jallajallaping said:


> I love this... great music, lyrics and beautiful nature shots
> 
> Kid Rock - Born Free


Great one! I never saw this before.


----------



## borbiusle (Sep 26, 2009)

I listen to bands like All That Remains, Parkway Drive, and Hatebreed for motivation when I workout. It's pretty darn hard to quit my workout when I got a kickass band telling me to never give up with a kickass guitar solo in the background 

Here's a few songs:
















You should also check out the band Smile Empty Soul. Helped me get through alot of stuff, but their lyrics do hit close to home and almost leave me in tears sometimes.


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

*"Big Time Sensuality"* by bjork

i can sense it 
something important
is about to happen 
it's coming up

it takes courage to enjoy it
the hardcore and the gentle
big time sensuality

we just met 
and i know i'm a bit too intimate
but something huge is coming up
and we're both included

it takes courage to enjoy it
the hardcore and the gentle
big time sensuality

i don't know my future after this weekend
and i don't want to

it takes courage to enjoy it
the hardcore and the gentle
big time sensuality


----------



## James_Russell (Aug 26, 2011)

These 3 songs from one of my favourite bands Anathema are some of the most positive listening experiences i've had. Beautiful


----------



## Cole87 (Aug 15, 2011)

Selena Gomez & The Scene - Who Says


----------



## Eski (Aug 6, 2011)




----------



## moveon (Mar 28, 2009)

_So hear me out one time, you gots ta be yourself
Cuz if you ain't yourself you end up by your friggin self - _*A Tribe Called Quest

*It's pretty simple but its true and it motivates me to try being myself around people.


----------



## theCARS1979 (Apr 26, 2010)

alot of 80s metal artists and the CARS always wrote happier lyrics if your looking for that. Maybe try Motley Crue


----------

